# Olympus Set



## wobe (Dec 30, 2022)

My selection of Olympus cameras, no more to be added now I think.

The OM-2 and M-1 were loaned out to my son but now back in the fold for a while.

Most used - OM-3ti & M-1, though I have been putting the first couple of rolls through the SP since it’s the new addition to the family.


----------



## P.giannakis (Dec 30, 2022)

You can't have only one OM - that's what i found out.
I have two OM-1 (chrome (N) and black) and one OM2n and an OM4 with a few lenses (2x 50f/1.4, MiJ 50f/1.8, 35f/2, 28f/3.5 and 2.8) and is probably my favourite system.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 30, 2022)

Some very nice old cameras....


----------



## wobe (Dec 30, 2022)

P.giannakis said:


> You can't have only one OM - that's what i found out.
> I have two OM-1 (chrome (N) and black) and one OM2n and an OM4 with a few lenses (2x 50f/1.4, MiJ 50f/1.8, 35f/2, 28f/3.5 and 2.8) and is probably my favourite system.


No arguments there - I don't see myself as a collector per-se though I guess you could call it that now... Each camera is used very regularly and all have their quirks and strengths, though some may be more aesthetic than technical if I'm honest...
Nice set you have there across the range also - their lenses are, IMO, fantastic, I use some with adapter on the Pen with great results and son is trying them on his Canon 80D .


Jeff15 said:


> Some very nice old cameras....



Thank you


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 30, 2022)

Great group of Olympus there. I accumulated some OM film gear but lately I have been selling it off with more going soon.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 2, 2023)

Super nice collection. That M-1 in red is the cat's meow!


----------

